# Paint.net Druck nicht möglich



## Alpendohle (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich arbeite gerne mit Paint.net. Allerdings kann ich nicht ausdrucken. Drucker ist installiert wird auch angezeigt doch dann kommt die obskure Meldung, dass der Arbeitsspeicher voll ist.
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist aber nicht voll (3 Giga frei) net Framwork auf dem neusten Stand. Und ständig wird der Drucker neu installiert - Kopie(1), Kopie(2) usw.
Weiß wer Rat?
Danke!


----------



## Zvoni (6. Mai 2022)

Print It-Plugin?
Printing Problem


----------



## Alpendohle (6. Mai 2022)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Print It-Plugin?
> Printing Problem


Soll ich die Frage nochmals stellen?


----------

